# Former Cal Mac Ferry Capsizes



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.scotsman.com/news/transport/former-calmac-ferry-capsizes-in-fiji-harbour-1-3956988


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

A similar thing happened about 15 years ago - again in Suva, due to incompetent ballasting (And, I sem to remember the dismantling of a ballast valve chest. From memory the NZ authorities investigated and regretted that it was not within their power to cancel and suspend Certificates of Competency of those involved.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

sadly, now fully gone to the bottom of the harbour.


----------



## NZSCOTTY (May 20, 2006)

Had the pleasure of sailing on Suliven for a couple of years between Wellington and Picton. A solid ship and always felt confident driving her. All these years in Fiji may have changed things. Will be interested to hear the outcome of investigation.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Was just thinking of you John - when I saw the first post.


----------



## NZSCOTTY (May 20, 2006)

John Cassels said:


> Was just thinking of you John - when I saw the first post.


Yes John she was a good ship but the carpet was full of soggy whiskey


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh lordy - the Suilven

Now there was a ship with a few stories attached to it - it had a lower car deck that couldn't be used, car deck half decks that you didn't want to stuck on - took you ages to get off the vessel. I have never been on a ship that rolled so readily as this one - In 1985 I had the rather dubious pleasure of watching Charles and Dianas security staff put on a display of what can only be described as close formation vomiting - the bloody bogs were awash thanks to them - if you weren't feeling sick on the way in you did within a picosecond of opening the door.

The bar/impromptu party area (frequently with singing and sometimes instruments as well) in all probability, with the right air ratio and spark, could have blown up given just how much whiskey was in the carpet.

But I will above all remember her fondly for taking me to my favourite place on earth, the Isle of Lewis, every summer for all of my childhood and adolescence


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Free surface stability crisis? Choose your medium.


----------

